

Ask YC: Feedback on my startup - social media market analysis - elad
http://www.hivesight.com

======
elad
We call it a "consumer exploration tool" - a quick way to tap into the wealth
of information in social networks to get a better picture of what people are
like. The target market is marketing professionals - brand managers in
consumer products companies and such.

We tried to build a tool that's easy to understand and use - our hope is that
you go to the website, and after just a few clicks you get it. We'd appreciate
any feedback from the HN community on that point.

Oh, and it's absolutely free for now, so if you can use it to get some
insights into the market for your own startups, that'd be awesome! - Let us
know if you found anything interesting.

------
amrithk
Interesting idea but its a little abstract for me. Looking at the same queries
might be helpful in understanding how this works but clicking on most of them
gave me blank pages.

